# Posh Breeds?



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

My mum and I were talking about this last night when walking the dogs, which dogs do you class as 'posh' breeds?

I always thought Dalmatians were posh dogs before owning one. They look so regal and have their beautiful trot.

Irish setters
Afghan Hounds


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Salukis


Posh horsey people all seem to have JRTs.

Anything Spitz, I think, is always quite posh looking. 

I was just considering that my two youngsters are full pedigrees but not KC registered and laughing at the idea of them having posh pedigree names: they're definitely chavs! Poor lads, they're so cheeky!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Afghans and Salukis agreed

Pekinese - no idea why but this breed just conjures up an image of a really posh old dear :biggrin:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

standard poodles lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Afghans and standard Poodles - oh and I would have said Rough Collies years ago before owning one, but after having Shadow I can confirm they are anything BUT posh


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Nothing more posh than a Corgi surely?!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Posh horsey people all seem to have JRTs.


I think you will find that is due to the rats they have to catch  A lot of stables have a few working terriers - all that warm bedding and food is going to bring in the rodents..



RAINYBOW said:


> Afghans and Salukis agreed
> 
> Pekinese - no idea why but this breed just conjures up an image of a really posh old dear :biggrin:


Pekes were for Chinese royalty - subjects had to bow down to the dogs or else there would be punishment.

All dogs can belong to a posh person. *Some* gundog people are up themselves so to speak and they have spaniels and labs and every variety of gundog. Poodles are considered posh - have you seen the disney films. Even Lady is considered posh and she's a spaniel, and the scottie in the film and the bloodhound.. all portrayed as posh.

I don't think it is the dog - it's the owners and the previous job of the dogs that makes the dog seem posh..


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

WestYorkshireGuy said:


> Nothing more posh than a Corgi surely?!


Corgi's are not posh - although according to some inside goss a while ago - they sure do act like they are above people... biting the hand that feeds them - toileting where they please - of course I don't know how true this is..


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> My mum and I were talking about this last night when walking the dogs, which dogs do you class as 'posh' breeds?
> 
> *I always thought Dalmatians were posh dogs before owning one*. They look so regal and have their beautiful trot.
> 
> ...


LOL at that statement :lol:. What's he done to be demoted from posh status .

Agree about Afghan hounds, they also look very regal. I saw one a few weeks ago, first time for years, made me think had they gone out of fashion.



RAINYBOW said:


> Afghans and Salukis agreed
> 
> Pekinese - no idea why but this breed just conjures up an image of a really posh old dear :biggrin:


I've never thought of Pekinese as posh but your image of a posh old dear with one made me laugh. When I was a child (oh, about a hundred years ago ) I had an aunt who was quite a large imposing lady who "thought" she was posh and she had a pekinese, which when passed on was always replaced by another pekinese, always called Ming, always being carried or on her lap - can't remember if that was because it was unfriendly or was never given the chance to use it's legs! Probably unfriendly as I don't ever remember stroking it.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I doubt most Jack Russel's ever see a rat! I think they like little jacks as they are easy to fit in the horsebox living


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> My mum and I were talking about this last night when walking the dogs, which dogs do you class as 'posh' breeds?
> 
> I always thought Dalmatians were posh dogs before owning one. They look so regal and have their beautiful trot.
> 
> ...


But the manners of a thug...at least mine has

My GSP certainly thinks he is a cut above the rest....

Irish Setters and Harlequin Great Dane are my idea of posh


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Afghan hounds, salukis, the setters, maltese, pekingeses. There are quite a few royal breeds irish wolfhounds, coton de tulear etc that could only be owned by royalty I think bloodhounds and greyhounds as well


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> I doubt most Jack Russel's ever see a rat! I think they like little jacks as they are easy to fit in the horsebox living


Nope - I asked the few stables around my parents area that had Jacks and they said they were for ratting and mousing.. depends on the stables I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Red setters :yesnod:

Em
xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the Afghan Hounds are very posh looking always looks like they are sticking their nose in the air, they are so gracefull, dont see them around much anymore.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

SLB said:


> Nope - I asked the few stables around my parents area that had Jacks and they said they were for ratting and mousing.. depends on the stables I guess.


Well having 6 horses myself, and working as a groom on a few yards I can't say I have ever come across a jack Russel doing what it was bred for, most places I've been have cats, and big dogs to scare people off.

I've seen lots of jacks and companion dogs mooching about the horses boxes.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think the Afghan Hounds are very posh looking always looks like they are sticking their nose in the air, they are so gracefull, dont see them around much anymore.


Afghan hounds look like Barbra Streisand 

xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've always found setters to be the posh dogs. Although a lot of gundogs carry that reputation. Even labs andgoldies, I find the families that own them very 'posh' or at least act like they are. Although I do know a few labs/goldies and their owners who are the complete opposite!
Foxhounds are another...as they're only usually owned by people who do the whole red jackets, horses and bugles thing lol


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

My Bichon likes to think he's posh  That's why he got the name Prince, he prances about head up, and when he's sitting he likes to have his nose in the air


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> Well having 6 horses myself, and working as a groom on a few yards I can't say I have ever come across a jack Russel doing what it was bred for, most places I've been have cats, and big dogs to scare people off.
> 
> I've seen lots of jacks and companion dogs mooching about the horses boxes.


Like I said - depends on the stables I guess..


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Definately Saluki or Saluki crosses.

I have one and must say he is such a snob! He sit there with his nose in the air totoally ignoring you and with eyes that say "ugh you discust me!" :lol:

Its not just Jacks who are used a ratting dogs


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to say Maltese, as four of them owned me (and OH) !!  

They all thought they were incredible posh and wouldn't play with balls or ever fetch anything. They would only lie on their teddies and other furries. They never chewed anything and absolutely refused to eat dog chews. (Why would I want to eat that mummy?) They hated getting messy or bits of leaf or twigs in their coats and prefered to walk on nicely mown grass. (a bowling green would have been perfect!) :biggrin: They were absolutely brilliant!.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree with Afghans, (although wasn't Whatamess an Afghan??). Not Salukis though coz there are quite a few Saluki lurchers round my way.
'Proper' hounds seems quite posh, (Bloodhounds, Foxhounds).
TBH though nothing says old money posh like a muddy Lab!


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

My family are posher than I thought! Growing up we had an afghan followed by a saluki and my sister has a red setter. Now have my own baby pixie the shih tzu! we did have a setter cross shnauzer at one point tho


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Pixie2010 said:


> *My family are posher than I thought*! Growing up we had an afghan followed by a saluki and my sister has a red setter. Now have my own baby pixie the shih tzu! we did have a setter cross shnauzer at one point tho


Are we still allowed to talk to you .

Did you see Britain's got Talent last week, there was a woman with a shih tzu crossed with a bull breed (can't remember which), she said it was a Bull Sh1t :lol:.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Afghans and Salukis agreed
> 
> Pekinese - no idea why but this breed just conjures up an image of a really posh old dear :biggrin:


Reading this I remembered the TV series 'All creatures great and small' with the ever lovable Tricky Woo


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I find it hard to think of breeds as 'posh'! I don't know any posh people who have dogs that's probably why


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So pleased that 2 of my breeds have been mentioned  Although I will never be called posh


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I think Poodles, shih tzu's & lhasa apso's with the Show coat look rather posh


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Red setters :yesnod:
> xx


There's two of those here.



Nicky10 said:


> and greyhounds as well


One of these



Argent said:


> Even labs andgoldies, I find the families that own them very 'posh' or at least act like they are.


and one of each of these. 

Wow, it turns out that half of what I refer to as my odd-bod bunch are considered posh in some people's eyes. :001_huh:

Now if I could only convince them that eating cow poo, rolling in half dead things and releasing obnoxious gases are not in any way posh, I could be on to a winner here. 

The poshest pooch in this house is actually my little Staffy mix. :lol: She is very prim and almost looks down her nose at my other pups. :lol:

I've always thought of as Afghans as been very regal. I think there is something about a lot of the giant breeds that have a regal air about them too.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Saluki, Borzoi, Afghan all those breeds look slightly aloof to me - but really gorgeous dogs all the same!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, after knowing 3 Irish Setters, I would say that they definitely are NOT posh :lol: and not half as lady like as they look :lol: but yes, they do look posh :thumbup:

I would have said breeds like Afghans, Foxhounds, Bloodhounds, Pointers and Otterhounds and Deerhonds are posh - Otterhounds & Deerhounds posh in that eccentric old stately home owner kind of way 

In fact, most Gundogs and Hounds have that 'posh' air about them I think


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

German shepherds are very posh, they are only ever owned by very very posh people


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Well, after knowing 3 Irish Setters, I would say that they definitely are NOT posh :lol: and not half as lady like as they look :lol: but yes, they do look posh :thumbup:


April says she likes to think of herself as been very posh and lady like, thank you very much. 









You wouldn't ever catch her lowering herself to play with the peasants.









Or having a bad ear day.









Or pulling silly faces.









She says it's all lies.  :lol:


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

DirtyGertie said:


> Are we still allowed to talk to you .
> 
> Did you see Britain's got Talent last week, there was a woman with a shih tzu crossed with a bull breed (can't remember which), she said it was a Bull Sh1t :lol:.


Yes you may - if you call me madam! Lol
I quite like the idea of a poosh1t!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Irish setters and greyhounds posh? You've never seen my 2. Setter Zoe is never happier than when she is filthy coat all tangled covered in mud rolling round the garden with the pups. She eats anything whether it is edible or not.

As for greyhounds Button is a 1 dog demolision team she destroys anything and everything.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> All dogs can belong to a posh person. *Some* gundog people are up themselves so to speak and they have spaniels and labs and every variety of gundog. Poodles are considered posh - have you seen the disney films. Even Lady is considered posh and she's a spaniel, and the scottie in the film and the bloodhound.. all portrayed as posh.
> 
> I don't think it is the dog - it's the owners and the previous job of the dogs that makes the dog seem posh..


Oi! 

Actually, all dogs that were bred to type, or as we know them now *pedigrees* were deemed as posh, and were beyond the means of ordinary folk to own, although gamekeepers and similar, were entrusted dogs to look after, bring on, breed, for the landowners.

One of the poshest dogs is the Weimerarner, bred exclusively for nobility by the Germans, this dog was known as the property of the Dukes of Weimar. It was prohibited that anyone except nobility could own them, and it was only in the 1950's that they were exported and bred outside of Germany, so I believe. Could be wrong, but that's what I read up when researching recently.

One of the oldest gundog breeds is the Vizla, several centuries old, and yet many of the more modern gundog breeds were bred in the 18th century in the hey day of the popularity of shooting.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Growing up i used to think Afghans and Red setters were for posh people!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> One of the poshest dogs is the Weimerarner, bred exclusively for nobility by the Germans, this dog was known as the property of the Dukes of Weimar. It was prohibited that anyone except nobility could own them, and it was only in the 1950's that they were exported and bred outside of Germany, so I believe. Could be wrong, but that's what I read up when researching recently.


oh my gosh DT won't be able to fit her head through the door at this rate


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Agree Afghans the first dogs that popped into my head, then dogs like setters, standard poodles, agree with peke.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Afghan's...

The way standard poodles walk is posh, but having dog sat two standards I know they are very much the opposite.:biggrin:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> I doubt most Jack Russel's ever see a rat! I think they like little jacks as they are easy to fit in the horsebox living


we had one that wouldnt rat, he left it up to the ancient half blind sheltie to do his job :biggrin: But why are horse owners that have jack russels posh, you lost me there.



Argent said:


> I've always found setters to be the posh dogs. Although a lot of gundogs carry that reputation. Even labs andgoldies, I find the families that own them very 'posh' or at least act like they are. Although I do know a few labs/goldies and their owners who are the complete opposite!
> Foxhounds are another...as they're only usually owned by people who do the whole red jackets, horses and bugles thing lol


Goodness, there is some odd class distinctions on here! Hunting is definitely not 'posh' and not sure how a breed that lives in a pack, eats raw carcasses and hunts foxes can be called posh :biggrin:

Poodles are most definitely not posh either. They run with the horses, rat, rabbit. The only 'posh' bit about them is they tend to walk round puddles instead of straight through them.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Westies are posh..............


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Someone suggested to me that Bedlington Terriers are posh dogs. Suki can be posh at time lol as can Bailey but honestly, they are common as muck lol*


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> oh my gosh DT won't be able to fit her head through the door at this rate


Don't know about DT but our Weimys haven't come under the 'posh' category! Especially when;
Eating poo - not even fussed if it's not their own
Licking their bits in public 
Sticking their nose in the crotch of anyone who isn't a 'dog person' - although these people don't usually get through the door.
Flicking vast amounts of snot ribbons around their nose after a run out
Passing wind and looking right smug about it

On the other hand. They do put on a good show when out in public and have the ability to look down their nose at you ..... When it's not covered in snot obviously !


----------

